# Has Anyone Replaced Their 72X75 Short King Mattress?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking to find a decent replacement but the odd size is hard to find.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

thefulminator said:


> Looking to find a decent replacement but the odd size is hard to find.


I'm kind of looking for the same thing. I put a 2" memory foam cover on the old one, which helps, but the mattress has a big sag in it...

My bigger problem might be how to get the old mattress out of the camper! I think they were put into the slide before the slide was mounted to the camper.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2020)

First time poster since I am not slated to buy an Outback 210 until this weekend, but since King Size bed and comfortable were my 2 main requirements I had done a bunch of research on this topic before making my purchase decision.

https://rvmattress.com/blogs/main/the-ultimate-rv-mattress-buying-guide

Best solution I could come up with is that 34x75 RV Bunk Mattress (his) and place it next to a 39x75 RV Twin Mattress (hers) and then get a foam pad for the whole thing to smooth out the seam where they meet. This works out to 73x75 and solves the problem of fitting it in the door. This way she could pick her mattress and I could pick mine...

https://rvmattress.com/collections/mattresses

The next best option if you want a single mattress you can fit through the door would be to buy a memory foam Short King from the link above for $360-560 depending on thickness from 6-14 inches.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Something that has to be considered is mattress height. On our 250RS, there are plastic retainers for the curtains on the sides of the rear slide that will interfere with a tall mattress. I haven't measured the height of the current mattress yet. I found this one at Amazon that is 6" thick. Everything else I have found is at least 10" thick. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PC2KQKC/?coliid=I1FHXSVQB5HI4P&colid=J74883GDUHIO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## fiddlerspal (Nov 13, 2020)

Had one custom made here in Ventura, CA made to order and according to spec, materials, etc. wasn't cheap. (around a grand? It's great though!!!


----------



## ob277rl (Feb 16, 2013)

Being 6'1" the short queen wasn't working for us. Because of price and not wanting to give up without trying first we decided to go to a local supplier and got piece of foam to fill the space at the head of the bed to reach the length of a standard queen. Friends told us of a mattress topper from Costco that they use in there trailer and their bed at home. After installing it in our trailer we did the same thing at home also. All of this information has been in previous post I started in the past but all of my previous participation here has mysteriously disappeared.

Good Luck
Robert


----------



## h8ster (Sep 8, 2020)

I ordered from https://www.mattressinsider.com/. I have a 2015 230TRS with the RV King Short... I also ordered the Hypervent for underneath to allow airflow! The choices for this size are slim out there in the industry, also... most are complete crap! MattressInsider has the 72x75 in 6", 8", and 9"

I saw a review of this company on YouTube by a couple called RVLOVE, that gave us a 10percent discount! These mattresses are not cheap, but, I want Mama and me to be comfortable! I live by... " if Mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy!"

mattress should be here next week! We have 121 days to decide if we like it and a 20 year warranty,

oh... RVLOVE ... is the actual coupon code for the 10% discount!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

So has anyone actually taken the RV king mattress OUT of a 210TRS? How did you get it out?


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Those things are soft enough they will fold almost in half ( might take two people to take it out) However can you do that to the replacement mattress you are putting IN ???


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hadn't thought about a 210RS. We have a 250RS so getting it out then back in the rear door shouldn't be a problem. On the 210, do they put the mattress in before installing the rear slide? The whole thing sounds like a question for an Outback dealer service department.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Getting ready to replace my RV King mattress....what has been the experience with removal and replacement? I have a local mattress dealer that can have built any specs needed. 

I'm going with a 6" gel mattress for front lower bunk. Top bunk is soft storage.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would check to be sure how thick of a mattress you can have on the lower bunk and still have it fold up if needed. I think 6" might be a little too thick.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

I tested 6" by using the mattress from top bunk (I believe they are 3" thick) and doubled it on top of lower bunk. It closed without issue. Now, a new "gel" mattress may not be so easy to contract when folding up bunk......it's a crapshoot!

Also, is getting the OEM mattress OUT and issue? I'd hate to order a mattress and not be able to get old one out and new one in. I prefer a non 100% foam type mattress (I prefer spring with gel foam on top portion....like a pillow top). Not sure this will fold for entry into rear door.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Ordering my mattress today from a local mattress dealer. For rear "King Short"....I'm going with a 73"x74"x8". This is one inch shorter in width and one inch longer in length. (OEM is 72"x75"). The 8" thick clears the curtain clips. I went with 74" in width as the width of my rear slide where bed goes is 75". I wanted room to be sure it fits! The length is 75" so I went with 74".


----------

